# For the first time ever...



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

...I ate a 'classic' dieter's lunch: 3x Ryvita with cottage cheese and pineapple, followed by a yoghurt. About 30g carbs total, am expecting to get my insulin dose completely wrong!

It was quite nice for a change, I expect to lose at least a pound (that's reasonable, right? )


----------



## lucy123 (Oct 1, 2010)

Is this a bit of guilt after the naughty day previously Alan?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 1, 2010)

lucy123 said:


> Is this a bit of guilt after the naughty day previously Alan?



Full marks to the perceptive lady!


----------

